

Ask HN: Does anyone else not like LinkedIn's redesign? - dglassan

I'm no designer but to me I think it's a step backwards.
======
pizza
Really, really cluttered, but probably really, really functional. It's
probably (and hopefully) the result of mining through a _lot_ of analytics
data.

